

Show HN: Peer to Peer Ticket Place for Music Events - kevshin2
http://www.queuein.co
queueIn offers peer-to-peer secondary ticket marketplace for music fans. queueIn lets fans connect directly and complete ticket transactions for free, no commission or service fees charged.
======
huac
"Scam? You can count on us! We will back you up if there is an issue, if any."

This isn't the most reassuring statement I've ever seen.

~~~
kevshin2
Hi there, we do our best to validate and verify users on our platform, we
can’t guarantee that all tickets are valid at this moment. However, in case
there is a dispute, we will do our best to investigate and once it's confirmed
a scam (with sufficient proof) we will prohibit the scammer user from using
our platform and also issue the party at loss a full refund by queueIn.

~~~
huac
(since you're the founder, you may want to add 'Show HN:' to the post title)

well, now I'm curious - within a p2p marketplace, risk only exists for
sellers. if a buyer is 'scammed' (i.e. seller does not deliver) they can issue
a chargeback - though the procedure with digital goods can get annoying. no
equivalent process exists for sellers.

what kind of protection do you offer sellers?

~~~
kevshin2
Thanks for the tips, appreciated!

In most cases, buyers are considered more vulnerable since they pay money
upfront. However we do offer the same protection for sellers as well. First we
will ban the scammer user. And then we will help the seller contact the
venue/event organizer to void his/her tickets so that the other party can't
make use of them. Next step will be try to get the seller new tickets (usually
in this case will be will-call pick up) or issue seller the full amount of the
face value of the tickets.

------
jeanwu719
looks cool

